# Noblegold Breeder in NC



## Chocdiva1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I an seriously thinking about a puppy from Noblegold. I have done the research, asked the questions this site recommends.
She claims to only show her dogs occasionally, is this a serious negative?
Want to know if anyone has anything positive or negative to say about this breeder, please email me!!??
Thanks

Monica


----------

